# Britains Farm models 1/32



## Ratch (Sep 1, 2019)

My collection
Britains Farmyard Pig Pens x 3


Massey Fergusson Combine Harvester


Milking Parlour


New Holland Combine Harvester


9513 Sanderson Rough Terrain Forklift


9556 New Holland Hay Baler


9580 Animal Transporter


9658 Land Rover Gift Set


43139A1 Farm Building & Accessory Set


43140A2 Pig Pen Set


43149A1 New Holland T7315 Tractor


43201 NC Engineering Slurry Tanker (Roadside)


----------



## Ratch (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome farmyard! Happy Christmas


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome collection of Britains farm models -


----------



## Ratch (Sep 1, 2019)

Cheers guys, Merry Christmas 🎅


----------

